# Very cheap Silivia in Aberdeen



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/rancilio-silvia-domestic-coffee-machine/1007252480

Seller reckons there is an electrical prob with it that causes his fuses to blow........hmm.

I'm no expert but i suspect dodgy house wiring or an easy fix for someone with basic electrical skills/knowledge (rules me out!) £40 and looks in otherwise great condition!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Shame he won't post!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've seen this problem a few times.

In most cases it was resolved easily.

Pretty sure gaggiamanualservice has come across this before as well.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

This is now in the boot of my car 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

And all it needed was the safety cutoff resetting! Silvia anyone? Just had service + descale.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha you must have just beat me to this by hours


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well done Michael. you gonna keep a hold of it and use it as home machine? or you just gonna move it on?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Little jealous there Michael!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Moving it on as dont need a machine at home atm.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck.. well done on a bargain there









get it back on ebay


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

funinacup said:


> Moving it on as dont need a machine at home atm.
> 
> Michael
> 
> Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


Well good luck with the sale. I hope there's enough profit for you to send me along a finder's commission (or at least a click on the 'thanks' button)!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

richardblack5 said:


> Haha you must have just beat me to this by hours


Hope you enjoy the silvia Richard!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Me thinks you at least owe cam a bag of beans for finding the silvia for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

